# Can you suggest an offer price for a used look 585 ultra 2008?



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

*What to offer for a used look 585 ultra 2008?*

with top of line components like Sram Red, Fulcrum racing 0 with tubeless tires, FSA carbon bar, seatpost and stem, Fizik Antares Kium saddle. Frame and components are in very good condition and yes it's my size

Thanks!


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

Any suggestion please! I'm thinking max 3k. Is this too much for this bike?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

might be high...hard to say

I took a quick glance at Ebay completed listings....
This one went for$ 1650 & was an 2009
http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-585-Optimum-Sram-Red-gruppo-/220694348808?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item3362688408

Same seller could not get 2k

http://cgi.ebay.com/Look-585-Optimum-Sram-Red-gruppo-/220692822508?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item33625139ec


----------



## rockon (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks flying for your input! The bike that I'm interested has better wheels and frame is a bit better in condition compared to this one on eBay. So may be 2000-2200 max?


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

sounds about right... Give it a shot & show the ebay sale.
As a side note that ebay one had to be re-listed a few times.
Once at 2400 too

Good Luck in any case a Look is a great ride:thumbsup:


----------

